# Danish Buckfast Queens in the US?



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Can this be right? Genuine Danish Buckfast queens…available in the US?
Why do I think I'm missing something here?

_Our Danish Buckfast queens are daughters of genuine pedigree breeders imported from Denmark. The daughters are mated in our Florida apiary._
http://www.danskfarms.com/servlet/the-16786/Italian-Honey-Bee-Honeybee/Detail


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

yes they are one of my favorites. He probably gets them from Ferguson apiaries in Canada. I buy mine through the Miksas.
http://www.fergusonapiaries.on.ca/


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> I buy mine through the Miksas.


Miksa gets his breeders from Canada?
There are a number of US queen producers claiming to have Buckfast but, as I understand it, they stopped importing germplasm from Europe decades ago...so the connection is pretty distant at best. And I wasn't aware of any that were claiming to have breeders directly from Europe.


----------



## beecrazy101 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am going to order mine from Ferguson apiaries next year. I checked out the site in Florida but I have heard only good about Ferguson and his bees. I would like the same from Florida but I think going straight to the source is best.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 21, 2009)

I have three of Joe's Buckfast queens and they are outstanding! All were accepted right away and started laying like crazy as soon as they were released. I can't wait to see what these hives do next year! I definitely give Dansk Farms two thumbs up :thumbsup::thumbsup:......they were great to deal with!


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I'd like to hear more details from danskfarms.com as to their source and lineage. This statement is on their website: "Our Danish Buckfast queens are daughters of genuine pedigree breeders imported from Denmark." Not trying to be critical, but that could mean just about anything you want it to mean. More details would be helpful to those seeking modern versions of Buckfast bees.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

zookeeper said:


> I have three of Joe's Buckfast queens


Who is Joe?


AstroBee said:


> "Our Danish Buckfast queens are daughters of genuine pedigree breeders imported from Denmark."


This is kind of the question I was asking in the op. It is my understanding that importation of live bees from Europe is still illegal. Then someone suggested that they were from Canada. Some sort of double import scheme? 
There are several queen producers in the states that claim a Buckfast line. The Weavers in Texas and Miksa in FL come to mind. It is my understanding that their production queens are countless generations removed from the original Buckfast strains from Europe. 
I, too, might be interested in some genuine old world Buckfast genetics but have some misgivings about those advertised by Dansk. Basically, I was hoping that someone had some additional knowledge about their queens' origins.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I believe Miksa's Buckfasts come from Furgeson in Canada [personal communication]. Furgeson imported them a few years ago and breed and sell queens. One can order direct from Furgeson.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Weaver bought germplasm, or popsickle papas. Ferguson bought live bees. Miksa does not get queens from Weaver. They would not pass the queen certificate for Florida.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Weaver bought germplasm, or popsickle papas.


Eons ago.



AmericasBeekeeper said:


> does not get queens from Weaver.


Where/when did Miksa get his?


----------



## beecrazy101 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well what the heck. I think I am going to order some from them maybe five, and then order from Ferguson apiaries in Canada around five from him. Then I can compare the two equally since I want to do a masive increase next year. Both sites read about the same just small language difference. I will see. Maybe send some for actual DNA. We will see.


----------



## beecrazy101 (Jul 6, 2010)

Was trying to contact them today with the phone number on the website but get the recording that the number cannot be completed as dialed. Does anyone have their number to talk with them? Not very good in my book.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

beecrazy101 said:


> Maybe send some for actual DNA. We will see.


Huh?


----------



## beecrazy101 (Jul 6, 2010)

Send samples for actual DNA analysis to find out if they r pure buckfast or just hybrids.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

beecrazy101 said:


> Send samples for actual DNA analysis to find out if they r pure buckfast or just hybrids.


I gotcha, but who would do the DNA analysis for the determination?


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

Buckfast bees are hybrids. Time to take my meds.


----------



## beecrazy101 (Jul 6, 2010)

R they. When ur saying they r from the genes.of the Abby buckfast bee then they in my opinion r pure. Is that not a buckfast. Yes they r a.mixture of bees but they jabber their own gene pool so don't forget some extra meds for.me.:ws:


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

The voices made me jerk your chain. LOL they are quiet now. 
Why not pick up the phone and ask the question directly? None of us really know the answer to your legitimate question. Personally, I plan to try a handful on some spring splits and see how the perform here. Warmest regards, Rog


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

beecrazy101 said:


> Was trying to contact them today with the phone number on the website but get the recording that the number cannot be completed as dialed. Does anyone have their number to talk with them? Not very good in my book.


The Fergusons are a small, family operation, and much of the administration and ordering was done by their daughter, Sherri. From what I understand, Sherri had a serious motor vehicle accident in July, was badly injured and hospitalized. That has made things difficult for them, personally and professionally. When I got my queens from them in August, they were still reeling from the ordeal. I don't know how Sherri is doing now.

Have patience and keep trying. I would also advise emailing as well.

I got 10 of their queens for nucs. They built up well, but it's early to say much about their performance. The Fergusons were very nice to deal with, though.

Adam


----------



## beecrazy101 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey rog. Tried to call but the number is not in service or shut off. Emailed to see if I can get a response to order some for next spring. Going to get some from Ferguson which I have only heard good things about. So we will see


----------



## beecrazy101 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have talked to Ferguson about their bees which I hope with that news they will still be sending queens next year. Hope Sherri is doing OK. The one in Florida I tried to call which was unsuccessful which I emailed to see if I can get a response.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

beecrazy101 said:


> ... I hope with that news they will still be sending queens next year. Hope Sherri is doing OK. ...


When I spoke to them end-of-July, they seemed to be determined to get things leveled out and to continue with their business.


----------



## beecrazy101 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well I will tell you that I spoke with Joe from the Florida apiary with the buckfast. Nice Guy and was very open about his queens and where they came from. His are open mated bit he does try to control the area. They are shipped in from Canada and he is trying to let the folks in the states an affordable buckfast that doesn't have the extra cost tagged on from ordering out of the states. Makes much since. I will be ordering mine at the end of November for next spring. If anyone needs a queen he still has them available till the end of November. I am very impressed with his openness and honesty. Will be definitely getting them from Joe.


----------



## Grizbee (Sep 23, 2009)

I've gotten nucs from Fla. for the past 2 seasons w/ open mated cells that were the danish buckfast strain from Miksas. I personally have been very impressed with these bees, nucs making me a honey crop, and very nice and easy bees to work.also large clusters with good weight going into winter,if these are actually the danish buckfast strain, thats great, all I know is, I wish all my bees looked like these bees


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

I placed an order with Dansk that was supposed to be shipped on the 15th of April. I tried to communicate with them when they didn't ship out. Left phone messages and emails. Luckily they take payment through Amazon payment services so I asked for a refund after two weeks of no communication. I would stay away from them unless they get some customer service, unless of course you are withing driving distance and you can get your product when you pay.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

If you try and contact Miksa it is easier to send them an email. [email protected] They come in the office for a short time in the morning then they are out with the bees most of the day. I've tried calling several times and have never been able to talk to someone on the phone. But, have had good luck with the email. I've tried their Buckfast queens and really like them. I also like their Aurea queens too.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I tried to post a warning about Dansk when they posted in the "For Sale" forum, but the post was deleted and I was "warned" not to post a warning again in that forum.......................................


----------



## dansk (Aug 8, 2012)

I had some problems this season getting orders shipped on time. I wasn't able to get good mated queens ready as quickly as I expected for a number of reasons. I have made some changes to ensure things will be more reliable in the future.


Visit Us:


----------



## fryeer (Dec 28, 2009)

Your having problems this year too I take it?


----------



## Juhani Lunden (Oct 3, 2013)

beecrazy101 said:


> They are shipped in from Canada and he is trying to let the folks in the states an affordable buckfast that doesn't have the extra cost tagged on from ordering out of the states. Makes much since.


Is this some kind of loophole in the import laws?

I´d love somebody in Canada get my queens, send them to US and start marketing my stock!


----------



## NH Beekeeper (Jan 18, 2015)

I contacted furgeson's the other day by email and they told me their buckfast queen prices were $35 per queen and the import fees to the US along with shipping was about $90 per shipment. They said they import queens from Denmark for their breeding.


----------



## fryeer (Dec 28, 2009)

That pretty good if Furgeson's can get them shipped to you, us with in-port fees for $90.00 I just order bees from TX and it was $28.00 for shipping


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to BeeSource, NH Beekeeper!

Yes, it would be nice to get some AMM too from Denmark. I'm sure he can locate a source for those. 
There is a group who maintain and exchange the good queens of the AMM too in Europe. 
Can you contact him to see if he can get the AMM queens also?


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

If my memory is correct, the University of Guelph did the importation under a government program, then the University sold/distributed the breeder queens to breeders in Canada. Only the race of queens in the breeding program would be imported, not just any race desired.


----------



## Morid (Mar 9, 2013)

Did they say when they would start shipping?


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I have some on order for August post EAS delivery from Ferguson's. They are strong believers in late queens.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Andrew Dewey said:


> I have some on order for August post EAS delivery from Ferguson's. They are strong believers in late queens.


Andrew, do you order in bulk or just absorb the cost for your own operation? Do you have a breeding program for these queens in Maine? G


----------

